# Best way to learn Spanish quickly?



## stevebadm

I am intending to move to Spain soon and would like some advice as to how I can best go about learning Spanish. I am presuming that it is advisable to pay for a one to one tutor, but I am worried about the cost. I am looking for advice as I have no idea of how long it takes to learn a language and the best method. Any pointers would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

Well, the bad news is that everyone learns in their own way. Some people learn best with a one on one tutor, while others learn perfectly well with those language tapes or CDs, and other people "just have to" engage with grammar and syntax and memorizing lists of vocabulary.

I learned my first foreign language in an aural-oral program (means "listen and repeat") that stressed speaking over reading or writing. So, for me, that's the best way for me to learn.

One low cost way to get started (at least) would be to try a tape or CD program. I can vouch for Assimil, and there is a new program out called Rosetta Stone that is supposed to be very good. You can always pick up a class or a private tutor along the way to help you make faster progress. But you won't "really" learn the language until you are immersed in the culture in a situation where no one around you understands (or admits to understanding) English.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Big Pete

stevebadm said:


> I am intending to move to Spain soon and would like some advice as to how I can best go about learning Spanish. I am presuming that it is advisable to pay for a one to one tutor, but I am worried about the cost. I am looking for advice as I have no idea of how long it takes to learn a language and the best method. Any pointers would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Hi and welcome

My Mrs has just got the new nintendo ds with the "My Spanish Coach" program and she thinks its working well sort of learning in a fun way , so it gets her vote so far anyways.

Me personaly i let her learn it then she can teach me after .

I find the language easy anyways just add io at the end of every word and i get by a treat 

example

asking for a clock in a shop would be ;

Ola havio youio gotio anyio clockios por favorio 

easy peasy works most times with a little pointing and hand gestures as well


----------



## Hurricane

stevebadm said:


> I am intending to move to Spain soon and would like some advice as to how I can best go about learning Spanish. I am presuming that it is advisable to pay for a one to one tutor, but I am worried about the cost. I am looking for advice as I have no idea of how long it takes to learn a language and the best method. Any pointers would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


If you have iTunes on your computer one of the best ways is to start downloading the "Coffee break Spanish" series, it is only 20 odd mins every week, and it focuses on one subject every week, you can download them to an iPod or simply burn them to a disc, and play them in the car to work, when you are sat having lunch etc.......



and don't forget, learning a language is for the most part simply repetition, which is why learning is easier the more you hear it.


----------



## Bernie

Hi Steve,
Bev's right. The best way to learn the lingo is to be with Spanish people. Before I came here I had studied a bit of Spanish, but couldn't really speak it. After 6 months working in an office I was fluent - doing a course back home had helped a lot. Here (Costa Blanca) many town councils offer free (or next to free) Spanish courses. You could also try spanishandholidays com who offer, apart from language courses, help to get expats started. But mostly: listen carefully and speak, speak, speak.


----------



## jojo

Bernie said:


> Hi Steve,
> Bev's right. The best way to learn the lingo is to be with Spanish people. Before I came here I had studied a bit of Spanish, but couldn't really speak it. After 6 months working in an office I was fluent - doing a course back home had helped a lot. Here (Costa Blanca) many town councils offer free (or next to free) Spanish courses. You could also try spanishandholidays com who offer, apart from language courses, help to get expats started. But mostly: listen carefully and speak, speak, speak.


I'd agree with that! I didnt speak a word before I came out and although I still have a very long way to go, I've learnt a fair bit since I came out 3 months ago. You just have to listen, mingle and have a go. If the Spanish see that you're trying and want to learn, they help. I try to learn a phrase or word a day (remembering them is the hard bit LOL)

I always watch the Spanish news on tv every morning, I dont understand all of it, but I get the odd word here and there and the pictures are a clue!! and it really helps


Jo


----------



## Wils & Nance

LOL Pete !
You always give me a reason to smile........what you like !
Nance


----------



## flyboy

I found that the Michel Thomas course was a very good introduction to Spanish. His voice drives me mad but I like his method, starts you off with one word and builds it into a sentence. Like others my problem is remembering it!


----------



## chris(madrid)

Bernie said:


> Hi Steve,
> Bev's right. The best way to learn the lingo is to be with Spanish people. Before I came here I had studied a bit of Spanish, but couldn't really speak it. After 6 months working in an office I was fluent - doing a course back home had helped a lot. Here (Costa Blanca) many town councils offer free (or next to free) Spanish courses. You could also try spanishandholidays com who offer, apart from language courses, help to get expats started. But mostly: listen carefully and speak, speak, speak.


AMEN! - I'd also suggest buying magazines in Spanish that match your hobbies - I used to buy Motorcycle mag's. At some stage you'll need to match the written word to the words you hear and it's not always as cut and dried as it sounds. I also used to sit and watch TV movies in Spanish (but NO SUBTITLES) - ones you KNOW what they're saying anyway - You might as well enjoy studying!. 6 months is about right. And get prepared to look up a fair few swear words. 1st rule of language is know when you're being insulted.


----------



## keljo

flyboy said:


> I found that the Michel Thomas course was a very good introduction to Spanish. His voice drives me mad but I like his method, starts you off with one word and builds it into a sentence. Like others my problem is remembering it!


I agree Michel Thomas is Brilliant. You can usually get copies from ebay for about 20 pounds.


----------



## Stravinsky

keljo said:


> I agree Michel Thomas is Brilliant. You can usually get copies from ebay for about 20 pounds.



Yes we got that but it is difficult making it sink in


----------



## keljo

Stravinsky said:


> Yes we got that but it is difficult making it sink in


I listened to the first cd for 20 hours straight on the drive down from Derby to Marbella so it stuck in my head pretty well (lol) the rest were easy after that.


----------



## eveningstar

I believe that you can sign up for spanish lessons at your local townhall in spain. I think that the lessons are relatively cheap too.


----------



## Stravinsky

eveningstar said:


> I believe that you can sign up for spanish lessons at your local townhall in spain. I think that the lessons are relatively cheap too.


About €2 a lesson here


----------



## maquee8

Hurricane said:


> If you have iTunes on your computer one of the best ways is to start downloading the "Coffee break Spanish" series, it is only 20 odd mins every week, and it focuses on one subject every week, you can download them to an iPod or simply burn them to a disc, and play them in the car to work, when you are sat having lunch etc.......
> 
> 
> 
> and don't forget, learning a language is for the most part simply repetition, which is why learning is easier the more you hear it.


got to agree, i downloaded these - for free and its a great way to learn.


----------



## Farmer Jo

*Reading Spanish*

I found reading parallel text to begin with was great. This website has Daisy Stories, short stories sentence by sentence in Spanish/English: http://www.lonweb.org/
It helps to understand Spanish sentence structure, ie. in Spanish they do not say "I am 45 years old." they say "I have 45 years." etc.



chris(madrid) said:


> AMEN! - I'd also suggest buying magazines in Spanish that match your hobbies - I used to buy Motorcycle mag's. At some stage you'll need to match the written word to the words you hear and it's not always as cut and dried as it sounds. I also used to sit and watch TV movies in Spanish (but NO SUBTITLES) - ones you KNOW what they're saying anyway - You might as well enjoy studying!. 6 months is about right. And get prepared to look up a fair few swear words. 1st rule of language is know when you're being insulted.


----------



## Jerry Wilson

Hi,
The best solution is to learn Spanish online. There's plenty of free websites out there which can teach you the basics. But if you really want to get on the fast track and see quick progress in learning Spanish, then I recommend you buy a good product which incorporates listening and conversation exercises. This is the fastest way to learn conversational Spanish. If any one has more comments on it then can share with us.


Thanks
Jerry Wilson


----------



## Daveh

Hi and welcome to the forum 

There are a few ways you can learn Spanish, or at least give yourself a little head start before you arrive in Spain.

Depending on your time scale from now until you move, most colleges offer 6 - 10 week courses in Spanish. These are most suitable for holidays, which is annoying if you plan to live in Spain for quite a while. However, i'm sure it would give you the basics to get started once you arrive. I think for the time being, if you can't attend college for a short course, you could try some of the popular CD roms and audio CDs/work books just to get you started 

Also, as others have pointed out, the internet is a brilliant place to pick up bits of Spanish. You could try the BBC website (who have a pretty good beginners Spanish lessons, or try youtube and search for 'Spanish lessons' you can pick a bit up from there. The only way you're going to really become fluent is by mixing with Spanish people and putting yourself in situations where you have to communicate in Spanish. I think if you learn the basics of grammar and some words before you get there, you'll be jabbering on in Spanish in no time 

Davey xx


----------



## Guest

Daveh said:


> I think if you learn the basics of grammar and some words before you get there, you'll be jabbering on in Spanish in no time


If only!


----------



## Daveh

ShinyAndy said:


> If only!


Sorry, that post may have come across wrong lol

What i meant was, if you learn the basics of grammar and how to get by in Spanish, you'll pick it up really quickly once you start talking to the locals


----------



## xabiaxica

ShinyAndy said:


> If only!


ah - Daveh isn't here yet


can't you tell


----------



## Daveh

xabiachica said:


> ah - Daveh isn't here yet
> 
> 
> can't you tell


Daveh can almost speak fluent Spanish, so Daveh isn't worried


----------



## DunWorkin

Speaking Spanish is one thing but,at times even after 6 years, I am still having difficulty understanding what they are saying.

My biggest problem is the telephone. Why do Spaniards speak so quickly on the telephone?


----------



## Guest

Likewise! It is nowhere near as easy as that.. no matter how many bleeding online courses, mp3 downloads and CD courses you do. Nothing can prepare you for the total horror of waltzing into a conversation with your limited Spanish and watching as everyone just looks at you like you´ve just turned up from Mars and then continues in an endless babble of incomprehensible vaguely Spanish sounding noises!!


----------



## Daveh

ShinyAndy said:


> Likewise! It is nowhere near as easy as that.. no matter how many bleeding online courses, mp3 downloads and CD courses you do. Nothing can prepare you for the total horror of waltzing into a conversation with your limited Spanish and watching as everyone just looks at you like you´ve just turned up from Mars and then continues in an endless babble of incomprehensible vaguely Spanish sounding sentences!!


lol awww

Yeah, i understand what you mean. I say i'm not worried, what i mean is, i am confident that i'll be ok there, in terms of language. That said, the one thing i do struggle with is how fast they talk. I can keep up if they maintain a steady pace, but jeez, some of them really go for it and i end up too far behind and lose the jist of the topic and have to ask them to speak slower 

I learnt a lot of Spanish by listening to the Spanish Radio and from Spanish songs. It's surprising how much you can learn from songs 

Davey xx


----------



## xabiaxica

Daveh said:


> Daveh can almost speak fluent Spanish, so Daveh isn't worried


a lot of people think that until they actually live here


then local accent & local vocabulary often get the better of them


----------



## Daveh

xabiachica said:


> a lot of people think that until they actually live here
> 
> 
> then local accent & local vocabulary often get the better of them


Dunno about their accent, i'm more worried about my own to be honest. A few times i've had Spanish folks look at me gone out lol I've had to say it again and try to lose my accent then they can understand  Bloody Yorkshire accent!

Davey xx


----------



## Guest

I went to Newcastle once, could´ve just as well been in some pueblo in the middle of Spain for what I understood


----------



## xabiaxica

Daveh said:


> Dunno about their accent, i'm more worried about my own to be honest. A few times i've had Spanish folks look at me gone out lol I've had to say it again and try to lose my accent then they can understand  Bloody Yorkshire accent!
> 
> Davey xx


you'll never lose your accent completely learning as an adult


as long as you_ pronounce_ properly they'll understand you


----------



## Daveh

xabiachica said:


> you'll never lose your accent completely learning as an adult
> 
> 
> as long as you_ pronounce_ properly they'll understand you


Yeah, it is a double effort for me when speaking Spanish, due to having to make my words as 'accentless' as possible, in terms of my Yorkshire accent.

Although i can speak Spanish well, there are still a lot of words i do struggle with. A few of 'throat and tongue' actions i haven't mastered yet, but they can still understand me. I suppose it sounds funny to them, but at least they get what i'm jabbering on about 

Davey xx


----------



## xabiaxica

Daveh said:


> Yeah, it is a double effort for me when speaking Spanish, due to having to make my words as 'accentless' as possible, in terms of my Yorkshire accent.
> 
> Although i can speak Spanish well, there are still a lot of words i do struggle with. A few of 'throat and tongue' actions i haven't mastered yet, but they can still understand me. I suppose it sounds funny to them, but at least they get what i'm jabbering on about
> 
> Davey xx


it's NOTHING to do with accent

stop trying to lose it & you'll relax & start pronouncing things properly & they'll understand you just fine


----------



## Guest

Indeed, friend of ours is a Brummie.. speaks in the strangest Spanish you´ve ever heard. Gets understood 100% of the time, whereas I have no accent really and they look at me like I spoke Russian to them most of the time


----------



## Daveh

xabiachica said:


> it's NOTHING to do with accent
> 
> stop trying to lose it & you'll relax & start pronouncing things properly & they'll understand you just fine


Are you fluent in Spanish? I bet you're well on your way, if not Fluent; being there since 2003. The thing i did find in Spain (which is annoying) as soon as they figure out you're not native, they start talking to you in English lol While this is very considerate of them, you have to literally tell some of them to speak to you in Spanish. That said, can't blame them. They probably want to try their English out as often as they can!

I remember a few years ago when i was at college, there was a Spanish girl i met. She told me about a 'study buddy' sort of thing they had in her local area. It's where an English and Spanish student would get together and help each other. Apparently it was organised through a language school. Does that happen often these days? Or was this a one off in her area? Unfortunately, after i left, i didn't stay in contact with her, so i don't know much about it.

Davey xx


----------



## Guest

Intercambios happen all over the place, can be an ok way to go but generally one of you will be stronger than the other and you fall back into the strongest persons language so it´s of limited use. My feeling is that the only way you can properly improve your Spanish is by working in a Spanish company

Being fluent is subjective too.. I would argue than unless you are born here you are never truly fluent.


----------



## Alcalaina

Personally I recommend doing an evening class before you move here, if you can. That's what I did, and after two years I sat the GCSE (along with a load of schoolkids).

Learning online and from CDs might be all some people need, but you need a lot of self-discipline not to put it off if you're busy. Having to go to class and do homework every week helped me keep up the momentum; plus you get lots of information and feedback from a "live" teacher that you wouldn't have with home learning.

When we first moved here I could speak, read and write quite well but I couldn't understand a damn thing anyone said - not only because of the Andalus accent and the speed at which people speak, but they used words and expressions I'd never come across before. It was quite disheartening!

After living here for just over two years I can now understand the Spanish TV news (provided the newsreader doesn't have a train to catch) and most of what the locals say to me in conversation. I still can't decipher much of what they are saying to each other though!

If you are serious about becoming fluent, you have to put in a _lot_ of work. It doesn't just get absorbed passively. I try to spend an hour each day working on improving my Spanish: either translating, reading, doing online verb drills, listening to the radio or TV (and concentrating on it, not just having it on in the background), having a conversation, emailing Spanish friends - something, anything to keep it alive in my brain. 

But those two years of evening classes were worth their weight in gold as a foundation on which to build on.


----------



## Alcalaina

Daveh said:


> I remember a few years ago when i was at college, there was a Spanish girl i met. She told me about a 'study buddy' sort of thing they had in her local area. It's where an English and Spanish student would get together and help each other. Apparently it was organised through a language school. Does that happen often these days? Or was this a one off in her area? Unfortunately, after i left, i didn't stay in contact with her, so i don't know much about it.
> 
> Davey xx


We all have "intercambios" (exchanges) with Spanish people in the village who want to improve their English. It is absolutely invaluable; as well as improving your Spanish it's a great way of getting to know people and learn about where you are living.


----------



## Alcalaina

ShinyAndy said:


> Intercambios happen all over the place, can be an ok way to go but generally one of you will be stronger than the other and you fall back into the strongest persons language so it´s of limited use.


I know what you mean - my first one was a real chatterbox, so I set my phone alarm so we would know when to switch over!


----------



## xabiaxica

Daveh said:


> Are you fluent in Spanish? I bet you're well on your way, if not Fluent; being there since 2003. The thing i did find in Spain (which is annoying) as soon as they figure out you're not native, they start talking to you in English lol While this is very considerate of them, you have to literally tell some of them to speak to you in Spanish. That said, can't blame them. They probably want to try their English out as often as they can!
> 
> I remember a few years ago when i was at college, there was a Spanish girl i met. She told me about a 'study buddy' sort of thing they had in her local area. It's where an English and Spanish student would get together and help each other. Apparently it was organised through a language school. Does that happen often these days? Or was this a one off in her area? Unfortunately, after i left, i didn't stay in contact with her, so i don't know much about it.
> 
> Davey xx


honestly I don't think - unless you live in an area where you can NEVER speak English - that it's possible to become completely fluent when learning as an adult

I'm as near as dammit - I have blind spots & if you were to ask me anything about cars or boats or anything else I'm not interested in then I wouldn't have a clue on the vocab side of things

I have a friend who has a business here - she has been here 25 years & has 3 Spanish children with her Spanish ex-husband

even she admits she's not fluent - she reckons I know more Spanish than she does

that could well be true - I do have a wider vocabulary because I teach Spanish & have studied big time

but her Spanish flows more naturally than mine


and now I have to go - I have a class of 8 waiting for me


----------



## Daveh

Alcalaina said:


> I know what you mean - my first one was a real chatterbox, so I set my phone alarm so we would know when to switch over!


haha aww hun!


----------



## Alcalaina

ShinyAndy said:


> I went to Newcastle once, could´ve just as well been in some pueblo in the middle of Spain for what I understood


The five Geordie vowels - euh, euh, euh, euh and euh.

(It was a Geordie who told me that btw, I'm not taking the ****!)


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Obviously this is a recurring theme in the forum and there are some excellent threads on it. This should keep you occupied for a few hours!!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/41880-learning-spanish.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/46571-castellano-fatigue.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/39430-my-spanish-lessons-lol.html


----------



## xicoalc

My views on Michelle Thomas are that he is good BUT he tends to teach you to speak formally (for example USTED instead of TU). This can get you a few strange looks! 

I did buy, at great expense the Rosetta Stone CD ROMS, which are very good BUT for me are confusing. They work on "dynamic immersion" and the idea is that they present you with pictures and you are then suppose to memorise the words, BUT sometimes for example, there can be a piccy of a woman holding a cat and in the early stage you are not sure if you are talking about the woman, or the cat etc etc

I have recently become very friendly with a Spanish guy who talks good english, and he learned english in less than a year. He put me onto a website 

Language Learning with Livemocha | Learn a Language Online - Free!

This is FREE (although a small fee is required to upgrade to the full package), but it really is fanatstic (for me). It combines the learning process of rosetta stone along with detailed exmplanations for those of us that like to understand the logic behind the language. You do mini tests in writing and speaking (record into your pc) and these get rated and commented on by other members (native spanish). Equally you can have fun helping them with their english.

A great site, and higly recommended! i have learned a lot! I am always shy about trying Spanish but I went with my Spanish "friend" to Benidorm Palace and was very happy to be able to pass useless comments in Spanish, for example "aqui, en Benidorm Palace ,las lamparas estan sobre las meses" (here in Benidorm Palace, the lamps are on the tables) - - ok so not brilliant, and quite useless, but nevertheless at least I did my part in making conversation!!!


----------



## xabiaxica

steve_in_spain said:


> My views on Michelle Thomas are that he is good BUT he tends to teach you to speak formally (for example USTED instead of TU). This can get you a few strange looks!
> 
> I did buy, at great expense the Rosetta Stone CD ROMS, which are very good BUT for me are confusing. They work on "dynamic immersion" and the idea is that they present you with pictures and you are then suppose to memorise the words, BUT sometimes for example, there can be a piccy of a woman holding a cat and in the early stage you are not sure if you are talking about the woman, or the cat etc etc
> 
> I have recently become very friendly with a Spanish guy who talks good english, and he learned english in less than a year. He put me onto a website
> 
> Language Learning with Livemocha | Learn a Language Online - Free!
> 
> This is FREE (although a small fee is required to upgrade to the full package), but it really is fanatstic (for me). It combines the learning process of rosetta stone along with detailed exmplanations for those of us that like to understand the logic behind the language. You do mini tests in writing and speaking (record into your pc) and these get rated and commented on by other members (native spanish). Equally you can have fun helping them with their english.
> 
> A great site, and higly recommended! i have learned a lot! I am always shy about trying Spanish but I went with my Spanish "friend" to Benidorm Palace and was very happy to be able to pass useless comments in Spanish, for example "aqui, en Benidorm Palace ,las lamparas estan sobre las meses" (here in Benidorm Palace, the lamps are on the tables) - - ok so not brilliant, and quite useless, but nevertheless at least I did my part in making conversation!!!


yes, Livemocha is good - but be aware that almost all the Spanish speakers are from various South American countries & the vocab can be VERY different!!

all the lessons are also with south American vocab too


----------



## nigele2

If anyone is interested a small group of Spanish and English speakers has just been formed to fascilitate practising via chat (invitation only).

It is a fairly informal group. The idea is that you get a mix of people to talk to and as there are a few of them there is even the chance of getting hold of someone at fairly short notice. Our aim is to keep a balance of English and Spanish speakers.

After just 3 days in operation we have 4 Spanish and three English speakers. We are looking for say 20 to 30 in total.

You’ll need some Spanish to make it worthwhile. All participants are making an effort to improve their levels (i.e. not chatting for the hell of it, or looking for life partners, or students looking for someone to do their homework). If you think you might be interested and have been lying around here for a while please feel free to pm me.


----------



## xabiaxica

nigele2 said:


> If anyone is interested a small group of Spanish and English speakers has just been formed to fascilitate practising via chat (invitation only).
> 
> It is a fairly informal group. The idea is that you get a mix of people to talk to and as there are a few of them there is even the chance of getting hold of someone at fairly short notice. Our aim is to keep a balance of English and Spanish speakers.
> 
> After just 3 days in operation we have 4 Spanish and three English speakers. We are looking for say 20 to 30 in total.
> 
> You’ll need some Spanish to make it worthwhile. All participants are making an effort to improve their levels (i.e. not chatting for the hell of it, or looking for life partners, or students looking for someone to do their homework). If you think you might be interested and have been lying around here for a while please feel free to pm me.


do you mean by skype or msn chat?


----------



## nigele2

xabiachica said:


> do you mean by skype or msn chat?


We are using gmail accounts specially set up for the purpose (so you can just delete if it is not for you). It just came out of a conversation between a spanish guy in Galicia, an english lady living in Malaga, and me trying to find ways to get better either by typing type chat or with sound. Early days but fun


----------



## xabiaxica

nigele2 said:


> We are using gmail accounts specially set up for the purpose (so you can just delete if it is not for you). It just came out of a conversation between a spanish guy in Galicia, an english lady living in Malaga, and me trying to find ways to get better either by typing type chat or with sound. Early days but fun


think about using skype - no need for cameras if people don't want to use them, and you can set up a separate account just for this too

spoken is so much better than just writing


I might be interested myself - some days I barely get to speak more than basic Spanish!


----------



## flyboy

I have discovered a book that is great for helping with learning the language. The great thing is it is not based on grammar so it makes it so much easier.
It is cheap at only 12.50e so it does not break the bank. Details can be found at Simply Speak Spanish home page


----------



## xabiaxica

flyboy said:


> I have discovered a book that is great for helping with learning the language. The great thing is it is not based on grammar so it makes it so much easier.
> It is cheap at only 12.50e so it does not break the bank. Details can be found at Simply Speak Spanish home page


hmmmmm

I just had a look at the free e-book - I know it's not teaching to read & write, but there are lots of tildes missing

not an immediate problem for a total beginner, but rather important for getting pronunciation correct as you progress & want to look up new words


----------



## flyboy

I noticed that but as it was a taster I didn't worry and bought the book. They are all in the book and there is also a disc that gives the pronunciations. I thought it put everything into perspective for me as I had problems with getting some of the words in the right place and which ones to use where.
I feel it just gives the building blocks to build on. All in all a very useful little book.


----------



## XTreme

I could definitely use some _quality_ time with this young lady! 

She makes some nice little noises....gotta love the "q".


----------



## xabiaxica

XTreme said:


> I could definitely use some _quality_ time with this young lady!
> 
> She makes some nice little noises....gotta love the "q".
> 
> Learn Spanish - Spanish for Beginners - Tutorial 1 Spanish alphabet - YouTube


----------



## MrsCarter

I think buying a book with a CD is a good starting point, if you go onto Amazon there is quite a selection and you can see other people's reviews next to each product which will give you real feedback and might help you decide. 

Good Luck


----------



## Guest

best way..is to (for me) lose my southernwestern accent when I speak Spanish, and put my head in a paper bag as apparently my looks (green eyed, southern Californian tan) throws them for a loop. My wife is 1st language Spanish, speaks four other languages and there have been plenty of times in Spain and Colombia that she had no idea what the person was saying...


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Of course, the bottom line is that's there's no Best Way, just as there's no Quickest Way.
There's: here's an idea that might help you on your way, and this worked for me in the beginning, and if you're in the country why don't you try...
But everybody has to pick through what's around and find which approach suits them and what interests them.
A basic, which a lot of people do not realise that is essential to all methods though, is reuse, revise, recycle - and then do it again. Go over and over vocabulary, phrases and grammar points until you notice that you use it naturally without thinking.


----------



## Guest

learn to use cosa/cosas...


----------



## xabiaxica

flyboy said:


> I noticed that but as it was a taster I didn't worry and bought the book. They are all in the book and there is also a disc that gives the pronunciations. I thought it put everything into perspective for me as I had problems with getting some of the words in the right place and which ones to use where.
> I feel it just gives the building blocks to build on. All in all a very useful little book.


I have a copy of the book

it's page after page of sentences......... one of which is *I am groin*..........because the accent is missing 


there are tons & tons of them missing 

there are no explanations of _how_ to construct a sentence

I can see that it would be useful as a phrasebook - but to actually learn Spanish from it :confused2:

I'd love to be able to say the pronunciation on the disc makes up for the lack of guidance in the book, but unfortunately the disc with my book seems to be blank, despite trying it in 3 different laptops & an old-fashioned CD player


----------



## xabiaxica

folklore said:


> learn to use cosa/cosas...


yes...... & HAY


----------



## AlexK

jojo said:


> I'd agree with that! I didnt speak a word before I came out and although I still have a very long way to go, I've learnt a fair bit since I came out 3 months ago. You just have to listen, mingle and have a go. If the Spanish see that you're trying and want to learn, they help. I try to learn a phrase or word a day (remembering them is the hard bit LOL)
> 
> I always watch the Spanish news on tv every morning, I dont understand all of it, but I get the odd word here and there and the pictures are a clue!! and it really helps
> 
> 
> Jo


Hey now this was a few years ago, how did you get on, how long did it take you? Any recommendations?


----------



## RichTUK

I'm learning now, I've tried using sites in the past such as LiveMocha, and using recordings like Michel Thomas but nothing has been anywhere near as good as the live one on one that I'm doing at the moment. I'm doing around 3 to 5 days a week with 3 different people who all want to learn English and they are teaching me Spanish in exchange.


----------



## zenkarma

AlexSam said:


> Thanks for the recommendations on here. Is anyone learning spanish, like now in 2013? What are you using? It would be good to list a few sites where you are learning now.


I use Duolingo and Learn Spanish


----------



## Alcalaina

*Residential language courses*

I've just spent a week in Seville at the CLIC international language school, doing an intensive Spanish course. It was a really good and positive experience and I can thoroughly recommend it to anyone who wants to improve their language skills, whatever your level. 

I had formal classes in the mornings, informal activities in the afternoons, and social meet-ups with other students in the evening - all in Spanish of course. This sort of "total immersion" is much more effective than spending the odd hour here or there then reverting to your native tongue. By the end of the week I was thinking and even dreaming in Spanish. 

There are centres all over the country and you can go for as long or short a period as you like. There are various residential options from living with host families to self-contained studio apartments.


----------



## Albir_Tom

Can I ask how much you paid for that individual course, how many hours/days per week and how long it lasted month wise ? 

Cheers.


----------



## Albir_Tom

Sorry only just realised you said you spent a week.


----------



## Alcalaina

The prices are on the CLIC website. It depends what accommodation you choose and how many hours' teaching.

It cost me less than €500 in total, for 20 hours of formal classes and six nights in a beautiful self-catering studio flat.


----------



## Albir_Tom

Ok cheers. It's not for me it's for my friend as I already speak Spanish.

He is looking for something more full time like full terms at college.


----------



## Alcalaina

Albir_Tom said:


> Ok cheers. It's not for me it's for my friend as I already speak Spanish.
> 
> He is looking for something more full time like full terms at college.


Yes, you can do that at CLIC. There are people who've been there for months.


----------



## AllHeart

Hi Alcalaina. Welcome back home! 

I checked out the website and absolutely love it. When my pension comes in, I'm going to do one of their courses for sure. Thank you for posting that info.

In the meantime, I've got another residential type of Spanish course starting next week. My upstairs neighbour is Scottish, and she's been an English teacher here in Spain for the past year, and her Spanish isn't very good. My downstairs neighbour is a Spaniard, and her English isn't very good. So we've all decided to start a private language study group just the three of us at our homes - switching about apartments. It's going to be a nice social time too, because we like each other already. 

So I'm wondering if you have any Spanish language links from your course that you can share, please?


----------



## jimenato

Alca, your level of Spanish is already pretty high. 

Would someone with a lower level - say a beginner - benefit as much? 

Also, were the course attendees at different levels of ability and if so how did that work?


----------



## GuyverII

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, you can do that at CLIC. There are people who've been there for months.


My university used them for month-long intensives before the start of uni in Sevilla. Students loved the experience and ranked the CLIC courses higher than those at USevilla and Pablo de Olavide.


----------



## Alcalaina

jimenato said:


> Alca, your level of Spanish is already pretty high.
> 
> Would someone with a lower level - say a beginner - benefit as much?
> 
> Also, were the course attendees at different levels of ability and if so how did that work?


Yes. They have courses at a number of levels from absolute beginners to advanced. I think there are eight levels altogether. When you first arrive you are assessed with a written and oral test to see which level is appropriate for you (unless you are a beginner, in which case there is obviously no need for that). You are then put in a group with others at the same level.

If you want to, you can also arrange intercambios after class with Spanish students learning English. I didn't do that because I already have several in Alcalá (and I like my afternoon siesta). But I did spend the evenings with people from all over the world, just speaking Spanish.


----------



## Alcalaina

AllHeart said:


> Hi Alcalaina. Welcome back home!
> 
> I checked out the website and absolutely love it. When my pension comes in, I'm going to do one of their courses for sure. Thank you for posting that info.
> 
> In the meantime, I've got another residential type of Spanish course starting next week. My upstairs neighbour is Scottish, and she's been an English teacher here in Spain for the past year, and her Spanish isn't very good. My downstairs neighbour is a Spaniard, and her English isn't very good. So we've all decided to start a private language study group just the three of us at our homes - switching about apartments. It's going to be a nice social time too, because we like each other already.
> 
> So I'm wondering if you have any Spanish language links from your course that you can share, please?


No links from the course, I'm afraid - they gave us a book and a CD, all self-contained.

When I was learning, I used SPALEON.com for grammar practice. Deeply boring but the repetition pays off.

But reading the papers, watching Spanish TV with subtitles for the deaf, and talking to yourself in Spanish (describing what you are doing etc) are all good. The kind of social interaction you are doing with your neighbours is by far the best way to learn.


----------



## AllHeart

Alcalaina said:


> No links from the course, I'm afraid - they gave us a book and a CD, all self-contained.
> 
> When I was learning, I used SPALEON.com for grammar practice. Deeply boring but the repetition pays off.
> 
> But reading the papers, watching Spanish TV with subtitles for the deaf, and talking to yourself in Spanish (describing what you are doing etc) are all good. The kind of social interaction you are doing with your neighbours is by far the best way to learn.


 Thanks for that awesome link! I've saved it to my faves for studying. Those are great tips for learning. I especially like the talking to myself idea.  My Spanish neighbour and I were too excited to start next week, so we just had our first session this morning, and we worked on the alphabet, using the info from the alphabet thread. We have live entertainment for our sessions, as she brings her insane kitten with her. 

Last night, one of the Spanish people in my meditation group asked me if we could start getting together after the meditation so that she can practice English while I practice Spanish. So I'm really excited about that too.


----------



## Chopera

I've been trying to learn a bit of mandarin using Learning, powered by imagination. - Memrise 

I find the app especially useful for learning vocabulary.

They've developed a system that helps plant words into long term memory, using various memory aids and by testing you regularly. The basic packages are free so there's nothing to lose.


----------



## Helenameva

Here is another one that has helped me a lot, it has loads of exercises you can do online -

Learn Spanish


----------



## cinderellaman143

*Wonder why no one mentioned this site*

I am intending to move to Spain soon and would like some advice as to how I can best go about learning Spanish.


----------



## Alcalaina

cinderellaman143 said:


> I am intending to move to Spain soon and would like some advice as to how I can best go about learning Spanish.


Hi there, if you go back and read this thread from the beginning you will get lots of good suggestions. Different methods work for different people, so only you can work out which is best for you, but ideally it should involve a mixture of speaking, listening, reading and writing.


----------



## Dunpleecin

In my experience, online and CDs etc aren't very good to learn properly for a variety of reasons.

Firstly, you will "learn" perfect Castillian Spanish which is very rare, particularly in the South of Spain. So when people speak to you in their lazy way, you won't understand them. This was best illustrated to me by a lady from Argentina who moved near me and had trouble, at first, understanding the locals. didn't take her too long to sort it out I don't think, but as a native Spanish speaker, it says a lot about the local accents.

If you check out local facebook pages to the area where you're going, I'm certain you'll find somewhere that does lessons. There will be a for sale and wanted page, a general forum page etc etc. The local town hall near me do them free, but it's very advanced and no English is spoken so that's no good. There are, however, a number of other people who do classes and it's about a fiver per session. They're usually done in a bar or restaurant. Not only is this a great way to learn the basics, you get to meet new people too. After about 6 months you'll be far from fluent, but you'll have enough basics to get by and from thereon in, it's up to you how far you take it.

You can always ask people you encounter in shops and bars etc whether a particular phrase is correct and that helps too. I have coaching sessions in padel tennis and the instructor is forever telling me various phrases etc so again this type of thing helps.


----------



## angkag

Dunpleecin said:


> This was best illustrated to me by a lady from Argentina who moved near me and had trouble, at first, understanding the locals. didn't take her too long to sort it out I don't think, but as a native Spanish speaker, it says a lot about the local accents.


This is an important point. My Spanish is ok, but the local Andalucian accent is sometimes incomprehensible - imagine learning English and then trying to have a chat with Rab C. Nesbitt.

When I go to Madrid its like night and day as suddenly I can understand everyone again (and be understood). So _where_ you go makes a difference if part of your learning process is to mingle with locals (as it probably needs to be).


----------



## badgersquirrels

The best way for me is definitely to condense the grammar into one or two pages, really simplified but memorable and practical. Then to make sure I understand when to use each tense and to start memorising the conjugations of each tense. Keep running over the tenses in your head until you are completely clear. Then get stuck in with practising with native speakers. Speaking as much as you can and listening a lot. Listening is essential. You need to be a good listener or you will never learn a language well. Then find lots of varied material such as TV, radio, websites, magazines, etc that you genuinely want to watch, see, read, etc. Gotta enjoy it and be patient!


----------



## Allay sea

That's very funny!


----------



## Elyles

There is NO quick way. I suggest you get on Livemocha.com who are great for basics. If you correct English submissions from others use is free. Although I studied some Spanish in high school and undergraduate school as well as returned to retake a year and a half of undergrad Spanish over prior to moving here, I still had difficulty. After three years, if concentrating, I can understand most but still have difficulty. Good luck. To live here in a British expat community and only speak English is a Cultural insult. You should use every possible opportunity to learn and practice. Keep on trucking! Also, depending on the community, once here you can enroll in Spanish for extranjeros for free.


----------



## ttpost12

A lot of good advice here. Another thing you can do is sign up for a Spanish for foreigners class at the local university. I went to Universidad de Complutense de Madrid for a semester and it was good to have the structure of tests and also seeing others struggle and improve with you. Also, you will "bump into" the Spanish students on your way to and from class. There was a cafeteria on campus next to the sports fields where I went after class to hang out and at least eavesdrop on conversations. 

I also went to a free class at the library in my neighborhood. The class was taught by a Russian and I worked on my Spanish as well as learn a little about Russian culture.

I also watch TvE (Television Española) on You Tube now that I'm in the US. I like watching Españoles por el Mundo, where they interview Spaniards living all over the world.

It helps my wife is Spanish but she is so good at English it's easy for me to be lazy. That's another way - find a Spanish partner.


----------



## 90199

I go on the lash with the locals………………………...


----------



## Elyles

Hepa, I need an English to English translation on your phrase (on the lash). I'm afraid that those of us across the pond in the Colonies don't speak PROPER English! Of course if you had won our Revolutionary war, we might talk differently.


----------



## xabiaxica

Elyles said:


> Hepa, I need an English to English translation on your phrase (on the lash). I'm afraid that those of us across the pond in the Colonies don't speak PROPER English! Of course if you had won our Revolutionary war, we might talk differently.


he goes out & gets drunk....


----------



## 90199

xabiachica said:


> he goes out & gets drunk....


Not quite right,

I drink with the locals, the intention to achieve a state of drunkenness is never there, here it is more of a social gathering of like souls, alcohol being purely ancillary to the amusing and interesting conversations so often achieved.


----------



## 90199

Elyles said:


> Hepa, I need an English to English translation on your phrase (on the lash). I'm afraid that those of us across the pond in the Colonies don't speak PROPER English! Of course if you had won our Revolutionary war, we might talk differently.


Don't worry about it, someone has to be from the Americas……………….


----------



## xabiaxica

Hepa said:


> Not quite right,
> 
> I drink with the locals, the intention to achieve a state of drunkenness is never there, here it is more of a social gathering of like souls, alcohol being purely ancillary to the amusing and interesting conversations so often achieved.


pull the other one


----------



## Derek H

Hepa said:


> Not quite right,
> 
> I drink with the locals, the intention to achieve a state of drunkenness is never there, here it is more of a social gathering of like souls, alcohol being purely ancillary to the amusing and interesting conversations so often achieved.


Out on the lash. = Out for a few drinks. Not to be confused with an invitation to spend the evening in, Mme Savage's Klinic of Korrection and Friendly Massage.

Not Derek

I. I mean Derek would not know anything about the above.


----------



## 90199

xabiachica said:


> pull the other one


No, not a joke, we don't drink to get drunk, we drink for enjoyment.


----------



## xabiaxica

Hepa said:


> No, not a joke, we don't drink to get drunk, we drink for enjoyment.


ahhh - but that doesn't mean you don't get drunk  

on the lash, out for a booze-up / p*** up

just horses of a different colour .... or is that color  


Urban Dictionary: go on the lash


----------



## 90199

xabiachica said:


> ahhh - but that doesn't mean you don't get drunk
> 
> on the lash, out for a booze-up / p*** up
> 
> just horses of a different colour .... or is that color
> 
> 
> Urban Dictionary: go on the lash


 Potty


----------



## xolo

Elyles said:


> Hepa, I need an English to English translation on your phrase (on the lash). I'm afraid that those of us across the pond in the Colonies don't speak PROPER English! Of course if you had won our Revolutionary war, we might talk differently.


Let's leave colonial concepts out of this. There is NO linguistic reason why any variety of a language is "proper" or "improper". 

Spanish is far more diverse than English, and even the august RAE states that all varieties of Spanish are of equal validity.


----------



## Elyles

It's a joke!!!


----------



## Horlics

Hepa said:


> Not quite right,
> 
> I drink with the locals, the intention to achieve a state of drunkenness is never there, here it is more of a social gathering of like souls, alcohol being purely ancillary to the amusing and interesting conversations so often achieved.


I'd heard it said, before I spent much time in Spain, that you often see Spaniards drink but never see them drunk.

Now that I spend about half of each year in Spain, I can report that i go out on the lash with some locals and quite a few do intend to achieve a state of drunkenness, with quite some success! I most certainly have seen drunk Spaniards.

They are mere pretenders, of course. The Englishers always "win".


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Horlics said:


> I'd heard it said, before I spent much time in Spain, that you often see Spaniards drink but never see them drunk.
> 
> Now that I spend about half of each year in Spain, I can report that i go out on the lash with some locals and quite a few do intend to achieve a state of drunkenness, with quite some success! I most certainly have seen drunk Spaniards.
> 
> They are mere pretenders, of course. The Englishers always "win".


I've seen quite a few Spanish people merry, worse for wear or drunk. I've seen very few (in fact I can't remember one) who was violent or threatening or aggressive.
That's where the difference seems to be, ime.


----------



## Horlics

Pesky Wesky said:


> I've seen quite a few Spanish people merry, worse for wear or drunk. I've seen very few (in fact I can't remember one) who was violent or threatening or aggressive.
> That's where the difference seems to be, ime.


Agreed. That's my experience too.


----------



## Mitch1717

I am going to try the YouTube one to see if that helps me any. Thank you


----------



## Elyles

Mitch, YouTube won't get you very far. Try Livemocha.com. You can earn points on there to apply towards Spanish lessons up to intermediate level. It is owned now by Rosetta Stone and by grading international English exercises, your coursework can be free.


----------



## jamoct

I downloaded some pretty neat stuff over torrent - it had a huge collection of beginner-intermediate-advanced books, grammar practice books, grammar reference books, audio materials (which helped a lot -- I learned how to order food by myself in a Spanish local bar after listening haha), reading materials too for graded learners. "Spanish Learning Pack" was the name of the WINRAR file, around 14 GB. 

Also, it helped that I'm currently doing Castellano classes at an adult school at San Vincenc del Horts, which was only 25 euros btw, and is good for a year / 8 months of classes.  I have classmates from UK, Armenia, Morrocco, Russia and besides the UK guy, everyone else had to speak Spanish, even if it's broken, just so we can understand each other. 

And oh, Duolingo helps too! I tried Livemocha.com as well, that's a good resource.


----------



## Maureen47

I have been to night classes in the uk , Michel Thomas has been my travel companion to work and back for the last 2 years, we have been in Spain a month and we are getting by. I have used my fluent French more than Spanish in my village but my Spanish has improved , I start Spanish lessons twice a week in the New year and cant wait but in the meantime I will continue trying to communicate with the tranquillo residents of my local pueblo.


----------



## xabiaxica

maureen47 said:


> I have been to night classes in the uk , Michel Thomas has been my travel companion to work and back for the last 2 years, we have been in Spain a month and we are getting by. I have used my fluent French more than Spanish in my village but my Spanish has improved , I start Spanish lessons twice a week in the New year and cant wait but in the meantime I will continue trying to communicate with the tranquillo residents of my local pueblo.


Apart from Michel Thomas imo ( my heart sinks whenever a new student has used those tapes) you're doing the best thing. Classes & above all _use what you learn! _

You can't just go to classes & expect to somehow magically become conversational in 3 months - you have to go away from the classes & put what you have been taught into practice. 

I don't mean that you would do that, since it sounds as if you try out your Spanish whenever you get the opportunity - but sadly a lot of people do.


----------



## jamoct

xabiachica said:


> You can't just go to classes & expect to somehow magically become conversational in 3 months - you have to go away from the classes & put what you have been taught into practice.
> .


I agree with this. Also, 3 months of classes wouldn't be enough for any beginner, it's a continuous learning process to actually learn any new language and to be conversational / fluent. 

I try to keep a notebook with me and write whatever new Spanish phrase or word and the English equivalent, then use it with my conversations with the Spanish family, even if I sound like a robot. Haha.


----------



## xabiaxica

jamoct said:


> I agree with this. Also, 3 months of classes wouldn't be enough for any beginner, it's a continuous learning process to actually learn any new language and to be conversational / fluent.
> 
> I try to keep a notebook with me and write whatever new Spanish phrase or word and the English equivalent, then use it with my conversations with the Spanish family, even if I sound like a robot. Haha.


I _teach _Spanish..... I started learning nearly 12 years ago....& I still study a little every day - I'll never be as fluent in Spanish as I am in English


----------



## xolo

xabiachica said:


> I _teach _Spanish..... I started learning nearly 12 years ago....& I still study a little every day - I'll never be as fluent in Spanish as I am in English


There's actually no reason a person can't achieve any desired level of fluency, it's just a matter of time and commitment. At my last uni there was a professor like that, uncanny.

Of course, there is an entire cottage industry on the internet that makes some pretty wild claims about language learning. Hey, but if it motivates, no harm done.


----------



## xabiaxica

más chueco que la fayuca said:


> There's actually no reason a person can't achieve any desired level of fluency, it's just a matter of time and commitment. At my last uni there was a professor like that, uncanny.
> 
> Of course, there is an entire cottage industry on the internet that makes some pretty wild claims about language learning. Hey, but if it motivates, no harm done.


I'm sure that if I were completely immersed & never spoke , nor had much opportunity to speak, English, it would be a different story. 

As it is, I can & do speak English every day - though I admit that I feel as if I'm becoming less fluent in English these days


----------



## Roy C

So is Michael Thomas recommended?


----------



## Isobella

Roy C said:


> So is Michael Thomas recommended?


Not by me, terrible


----------



## Lynn R

Roy C said:


> So is Michael Thomas recommended?


I tried the Michel Thomas course, but found it too boring to stick with. Makes a better cure for insomnia than a language learning aid, IMHO


----------



## DreamDoLove

Hi there,

Aside from classes, you can try podcasts like Radio Lingua, LanguagePod101, Coffee Break Spanish etc., or language learning CDs like Michel Thomas (I know a few people who very much like his approach). I use Duolingo, Flashcards+ and Memrise apps and Verbix.com for verb conjugations.

Internet radio, online films/programmes (El Ministerio Del Tiempo is available free/legally online with a Spanish transcript) and online newspapers allow you to immerse yourself in the language. For at-a-glance verb conjugations, there’s verbix.com. For conversation, local language learner meet-ups (check Meetup.com) and online ‘language cafes’ like Cafe Mocha allow you to find fellow learners and native speakers of the language you’re learning who are keen to trade conversation in yours.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Elyles

Try live mocha.com. If one grades English submissions, they can amass points to use to pay for lessons. It is an international group out of Seattle, US. Although a few years of Spanish under my belt, I used them a few years back and found them to be comprehensive. They were a great resource when combined with others.


----------



## Waykat

Some great ideas, going to adopt such me of these as retiring to Spain is less than 2 years!


----------



## GraemeA

*Learning Spanish*

We're excited about moving to Spain in the not too distant future. We're looking into ways to learn Spanish.

If you've learnt the language, apart from an actual teacher, can I ask your favourite method, books, apps etc? I know once we're there, we'll get loads of 'proper' practice with locals, but we want to learn as much as possible before we move.

Many thanks,

Graeme


----------



## GraemeA

PS: Sorry if this has been asked many times before.


----------



## xabiaxica

GraemeA said:


> PS: Sorry if this has been asked many times before.


it has  


So I've moved your question to a recent discussion on that very subject

Settle down for a read!


----------



## GraemeA

Thank you, I did notice after I had posted the question 

Graeme


----------



## mst

We are using the 'Drive Time' CD's - they worked for Italian)


----------



## Elyles

GraemeA said:


> We're excited about moving to Spain in the not too distant future. We're looking into ways to learn Spanish.
> 
> 
> 
> If you've learnt the language, apart from an actual teacher, can I ask your favourite method, books, apps etc? I know once we're there, we'll get loads of 'proper' practice with locals, but we want to learn as much as possible before we move.
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Graeme




This has been asked many times. There are tons of apps that teach basics. Dave Spencer has the Spanish Survival Guide which is good for a start. There are also tons of videos on YouTube that teach everything. Rosetta Stone is at the most only fair and expensive. Try the website Live Mocha where if you grade submissions of people learning English, you receive credits for lessons. Their system is equal to Rosetta Stone on level acquisition but is free. 

I took some Spanish in high school as well as in undergraduate college but went back after 30 years just prior to moving here and retook two years of Spanish. We had very few opportunities to practice while working as a psychologist. After early retirement I also volunteered with ESL classes as an assistant.

Since arrival here, we have been enrolled in our Escuela de Adultos classes of Español para los Extranjeros (Spanish for Foreigners) that is available for free in most communities. We also live where English is rarely spoken and there are few Brits and even fewer Americans. The trick is to use every possible method available to you and to practice.

We speak fairly now, after four years. We travel with large groups of Spanish as well. It is never easy and requires consistence. I am 65 and my wife 67.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redisetgo

Elyles said:


> Try live mocha.com. If one grades English submissions, they can amass points to use to pay for lessons. It is an international group out of Seattle, US. Although a few years of Spanish under my belt, I used them a few years back and found them to be comprehensive. They were a great resource when combined with others.


Hello Elyles, That sounded like a great idea so I tried to find the site...I just looked up "Live Mocha Language" in Wikipedia and if it is the same site you are referring to, Rosetta Stone bought them and shut them down in April 2016. I'm presently using Duolingo and local Spanish TV, although I understand the SOCAL Spanish is much different from the Mother Tongue Spain.


----------



## Elyles

redisetgo said:


> Hello Elyles, That sounded like a great idea so I tried to find the site...I just looked up "Live Mocha Language" in Wikipedia and if it is the same site you are referring to, Rosetta Stone bought them and shut them down in April 2016. I'm presently using Duolingo and local Spanish TV, although I understand the SOCAL Spanish is much different from the Mother Tongue Spain.




Anything you can do will help. Try YouTube as well. They have tons of short lessons on every possible gramatical topic. Once here you will really learn but you can always pick up the basics like you are doing. Even with two years of Spanish in HS and undergrad school I still went back to redo two years of undergrad Spanish when I ended my career and still struggled for a while. Most Adult education Schools have free Spanish courses supported by the government that will get you to level B2 or 1.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

